# Fertilizer type and schedules. Also weed control schedules.



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Can someone share their weed control and fertilizer schedule? Also the products to use. I have Bermuda grass and stay in Alabama (north). I want to start doing all my treatments myself. Right now i am using Turf Drs for weed control. They were really good the first year, but this year now that I am taking my yard serious. They slacked off and now I have some Dallas grass popping up.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF Stro3579!!!!

Without knowing more about you and your lawn I would recommend fertilizing every 4-6 weeks with .5-1 lb of Nitrogen with some slow release in it. For the weeds, all you will need is a bottle of Celsius and Certainty, I will warn you that they are a little expensive up front(around $200 for both of them together) but will actually save you money in the long run and work a lot better than what you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot. You will also want to put a good Pre Emergent down to prevent any other weeds from coming up but that will depend on how big your lawn is and what equipment you have. Do you know what the Turf Dr's. put on your lawn?

Pleas feel free to ask any questions you might have or if you want us to go more in depth on anything. It would also help us know what equipment you have so we can tailor or suggest products to fit your needs.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I use the fertilizer schedule for bermuda from site one landscapes. I buy Lesco fertilizer and have celcius for weed control. I just sprayed the weeds this weekend. Also use pre emergent for spring and winter.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I think he needs the "New Testament" MQ! :mrgreen:

MQ, The people need you, will you answer the call?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

This one gets mentioned on reddit a lot: http://www.lawncareplanner.com


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

kds said:


> This one gets mentioned on reddit a lot: http://www.lawncareplanner.com


I am surprised that planner doesn't recommend a fall/winter pre-em.



Stro3579 said:


> Can someone share their weed control and fertilizer schedule? Also the products to use. I have Bermuda grass and stay in Alabama (north). I want to start doing all my treatments myself. Right now i am using Turf Drs for weed control. They were really good the first year, but this year now that I am taking my yard serious. They slacked off and now I have some Dallas grass popping up.


I am in north Alabama also. A starting point for a really simple schedule would be the Auburn extension office publications for managing Bermuda.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0029/ANR-0029.pdf


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome to TLF Stro3579!!!!
> 
> Without knowing more about you and your lawn I would recommend fertilizing every 4-6 weeks with .5-1 lb of Nitrogen with some slow release in it. For the weeds, all you will need is a bottle of Celsius and Certainty, I will warn you that they are a little expensive up front(around $200 for both of them together) but will actually save you money in the long run and work a lot better than what you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot. You will also want to put a good Pre Emergent down to prevent any other weeds from coming up but that will depend on how big your lawn is and what equipment you have. Do you know what the Turf Dr's. put on your lawn?
> 
> Pleas feel free to ask any questions you might have or if you want us to go more in depth on anything. It would also help us know what equipment you have so we can tailor or suggest products to fit your needs.


What is Celsius and Certainty? Do they kill Dallas grass? Turf Dr used something called promilaid and bandit. Probably spelled it wrong. Lawn is common Bermuda. Cutting with tru cut 27 slightly under an inch at this time. Once I level again, plan to cut lower.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Crimson2v said:


> I use the fertilizer schedule for bermuda from site one landscapes. I buy Lesco fertilizer and have celcius for weed control. I just sprayed the weeds this weekend. Also use pre emergent for spring and winter.


Are you spot spraying? Or spraying your entire yard? Also what pre emergent and post do you use?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I think he needs the "New Testament" MQ! :mrgreen:
> 
> MQ, The people need you, will you answer the call?


What's the new testament?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > This one gets mentioned on reddit a lot: http://www.lawncareplanner.com
> ...


I will read this over. Thanks


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > I think he needs the "New Testament" MQ! :mrgreen:
> ...


MQ is the author of a Bermuda Guide aka Bermuda Bible on another forum we all use to be at. It basically a "how to grow Bermuda" guideline. The site staff here has been giving him a hard time about writing up another one. He said he wanted to revise his original so we've been calling it the New Testament.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


Gotcha!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry Stro, didn't mean to Hijack your thread. There is some good university guides out there (like the Auburn guide linked above).


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Are you spot spraying? Or spraying your entire yard? Also what pre emergent and post do you use?
[/quote]

This year I spot sprayed but last year I had so many weeds I blanket sprayed. I didn't put out the pre emergent on time. I use 0-0-7 dimension pre emergent. I did better this year time wise but my coverege was not great, still had some crabgrass pop up in some spots of the lawn.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Crimson2v said:


> Are you spot spraying? Or spraying your entire yard? Also what pre emergent and post do you use?


This year I spot sprayed but last year I had so many weeds I blanket sprayed. I didn't put out the pre emergent on time. I use 0-0-7 dimension pre emergent. I did better this year time wise but my coverege was not great, still had some crabgrass pop up in some spots of the lawn.
[/quote]

Does this pre emergent battle Dallas grass also or just crab grass? Or everything?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Sorry Stro, didn't mean to Hijack your thread. There is some good university guides out there (like the Auburn guide linked above).


Not a prob. By the way everyone I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to say thanks for having me.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wait, wait wait....wait... Mightyquinn is Texas_weed?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Does this pre emergent battle Dallas grass also or just crab grass? Or everything?


It will battle most grassy weeds and some broadest weeds as well, but only from germination. Dallisgrass is a perennial, so the pre-emergent won't kill existing plants, but should help prevent new plants from growing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Wait, wait wait....wait... Mightyquinn is Texas_weed?


Nah, MQ shares photos of his results.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

Here is a resource you might check depending on your location from the Auburn turf science program (at risk of offending a Bama fan)

Bermuda - North-Central AL
http://cses.auburn.edu/turfgrass-ma...01/Bermuda-Lawn-Calendar-North-Central-AL.pdf

Bermuda - South AL
http://cses.auburn.edu/turfgrass-ma...58/2017/01/Bermuda-Lawn-Calendar-South-AL.pdf

I dropped TruGreen about 5 years ago and have had good results following a similar schedule using Lesco products, Dimension, Gallery, Milorganite and select herbicides (Celcius, Monument) for spot treatment. Lesco and Milorganite you can get from Home Depot or other big box stores. The herbicides I buy via amazon or directly from either domyownpestcontrol or lawnandpestcontrolsupply. Both have their own respective websites where you can do more digging and order direct if you would prefer to skip amazon.

*
My schedule is roughly as follows:*
In the fall I typically apply a split application of a tank mix of Dimension and Gallery starting in mid to late September and then another 30 days later. This is for winter weed control and will also give some protection into Spring if you miss an application before green up.

Around Feb/March I try to get another two split applications of Dimension and Gallery for you it might need to be earlier - my green up is usually not hitting till Apri but depending on where you are in Alabama you would need to adjust.

I've never done a soil test (which might be a sin around here) so you may go that route to determine if you need to amend the soil with other nutrients.

After green up I then basically follow a monthly fertilizing plan and only spot treat with Herbicide (I like Celcius and Monument). I sometimes struggle with Poa Annua in early spring and Monument seems to do a good job on knocking it out.. Celcius is by far the best herbicide I've ever used, leaving no damage to the Bermuda so it is well worth the investment (follow the label!) I only do spot treatment with both as they are expensive and act as a post emergent herbicide.

If I'm having any broader weed problems in April and early May I might use a Lesco weed & feed fertilizer for one application but otherwise just apply fertilizer to get a good kick start. After that I typically just apply Milorganite through August about every 3-4 weeks depending on color.

I've not incorporated any growth regulators like Primo but have read some of the studies and am intrigued to start trying it in the future.

Hope this helps, let me know if there are any questions, i'm not an expert but this has worked for me fairly well and have a sense of satisfaction of giving ChemLawn/TruGreen the boot.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this pre emergent battle Dallas grass also or just crab grass? Or everything?
> ...


Thanks again, you have been really helpful


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

CMOG Dibbler said:


> Here is a resource you might check depending on your location from the Auburn turf science program (at risk of offending a Bama fan)
> 
> Bermuda - North-Central AL
> http://cses.auburn.edu/turfgrass-ma...01/Bermuda-Lawn-Calendar-North-Central-AL.pdf
> ...


This helps tremendously. Thanks


----------

